# How Often is Safe to Perform Self-Enema



## daddysgone

hello all
Ive got a quick question regarding enemas, and what would be considered a "safe" frequency of performing them.

My opioid maintenance, like many, leaves me incredibly constipated.  I think (for whatever reason) that I experience an ever greater degree of opioid related constipation then most people.

Regardless, I have found that using a simple, Fleet Home enema (ingrediets are water and sodium phosphate), I can REALLY clean out the contents of my bowels which have built up.

Since I truly HATE the feeling of walking around with the bloated, "backed up" feeling which results from now having a bowel movement in several days, I have been performing these enemas on myself about 2-3 times per week.

After 2 or 3 days without a bowel movement, I can really feel myself "backed up", so I use one of these enemas, and I am COMPLETELY cleared out, and feel soooo much better.  Then, 2-3 days later when I am "backed up" again, I repeat this process.

My question is-Is what Im doing dangerous or unhealthy?
I know that the occasional enema is perfectly fine (probably even healthy), but Ive read some reports where people state that by using enemas so frequently, you can essentially become "addicted to them".  

I understand this to mean that if you use enemas excessively, your intestines will stop acting on their own, and will basically become reliant on the enema in order to faciliate a bowel movement.

So, my questions are.
1-Is this true?  Can the overuse of enemas be unhealthy or dangerous and cause you to become reliant upon enemas to have a bowel movement?

2-If it is true, would my level of use (2-3 times a week), be  considered too much?  Would my level of use lead to the problems I discussed here?  

Thanks-DG


----------



## Dtergent

The overuse of enemas can be bad for you. While traditionally used here to alleviate headaches and skin probems, it needs to be done with care, supplementing with probiotics (through caps or enzyme-rich food/drink) afterwards.

With drug-related constipation, regular enemas with an oil component help relieve their condition.

A dependence on external means of pooing (enema, laxative) can lead to bowel function being compromised, lack of enzymes, lack of elecrtolytes (can lead to palpitations). Some do it daily for decades with no negative reactions. Everyone reacts in a different way, but in my opinion it's definitly better to create an independent body that does not rely on something to function properly.


----------



## wizekrak

You might want to try using a stool softener instead.


----------



## Dave

Interesting, Dtergent. I always thought that enemas were safe, and could be done as often as you like. But I never gave a second thought about my flora. What are your thoughts on colonics? Okay every now and then? Or not necessary if you eat right?


----------



## dragonslayer428

I used to use an enema quite often when I had an opiate addiction (by often, I mean a few times a week).  I wouldn't use one every day, but every other day will not harm you.  However, don't use them long term.  Your best bet is a natural laxative.  You can buy them at most grocery stores, and/or health/supplement stores.


----------



## Survived Abortion

Man, I know where you are coming from. Opiate constipation is such a perturbation, it really puts me off opiates in general. I have had some very unpleasant experiences with opiate related constipation, requiring medical intervention. Mild opiates can be overcome with Lactulose etc. but it shouldn't be used all the time (lactulose itself bloats you out). Codeine use has really caused me to damage my rectum and such - I really don't know how people can maintain a diamorphine habit. The 'high' is certainly not worth the agony.

I was backed up for a week  once from morphine use, and the nurse stuck a phosphate enema in my ass, and I said "how do I know when to go", and she replied with a smile - "You'll know". It brings tears to the eyes.

I don't see how enemas could be harmful; I'm no medical expert but it seems that they can only be beneficial in cleaning out all the difficult to reach parts. But, as one above poster said, probiotics are essential if using enemas on a regular basis.


----------



## Dtergent

Dave, I do have colonics every now and then. My doc says once a month is safe, but I do it way less. Personally I would suggest that you get most of the nasty stuff out and try to maintain a healthy colon by eating right and exercising, and get maybe one to three a year. 

Eating light, small meals afterwards also helps. Some flora ingested does not survive, so we can't assume we take a pill and our colons are bursting with good bacteria again..


----------



## DenisI

Hi to everyone,
Better late than never:
In 2010, I discovered intestinal cleansing and liver cleanse. I carried out many of them, did many experiences these past years, and saw great improvement on my health.
To share my experience and my results, I created the french website agirsante.fr, now translated in English with iraisemyhealth.info
You'll find there many informations and videos about anemas, and dozens testimonials I received these past years.
I hope that will help you.
Best regards,
Denis.


----------



## Munchkoala

Thanks for the info, DenisI ...


----------

